# Photo Tourney - Sports



## Geoff (Mar 14, 2012)

Sports!  Post your favorite sports action photo.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.


Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Have fun & enjoy. 

Here's mine:


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 14, 2012)

I got nothing for this one. Unfortunately didn't get my 50D until the summer AFTER I broke up with my softball playing ex.


----------



## Justin (Mar 14, 2012)

Got nothing for this one too. Haven't shot any sports or will be anytime soon.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Mar 14, 2012)

Well taken picture, but the guy seems to have eaten a little to much hamburger helper


----------



## Geoff (Mar 14, 2012)

Well get to it guys!




slipx44 said:


> Well taken picture, but the guy seems to have eaten a little to much hamburger helper


Thanks!  That's just the wind, the players were in good shape.


----------



## MBGraphics (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's mine, haven't shot sports in a long time lol. I do remember that the guy in white got knocked out from that hit though 
http://www.m-b-photos.com/Sports/Football/GGHS-JV-Football-10-30-08/IMG2163/406390228_h2eUd-XL.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 14, 2012)

I forgot I shot my dad's hockey team during the Whale Bowl last winter.

http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/6219/img3114dr.jpg

Speaking of which, here's dad


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Mar 14, 2012)

WRXGuy1 said:


> Well get to it guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  That's just the wind, the players were in good shape.



I thought it would be that, be still looks funny though, but other than that, I don't think it would be easy to get that good of a pic.


----------



## Punk (Mar 14, 2012)

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/kandahar4.jpg


----------



## salvage-this (Mar 14, 2012)

Not a high quality photo but One of my favorites Of a long time buddy of mine boosting way higher than anyone else can at that park. By the way that is a 4ft mini


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Mar 15, 2012)

salvage-this said:


> Not a high quality photo but One of my favorites Of a long time buddy of mine boosting way higher than anyone else can at that park. By the way that is a 4ft mini



So..How many bones has he broken doing that?


----------



## salvage-this (Mar 15, 2012)

slipx44 said:


> So..How many bones has he broken doing that?



We have both been through a few.


----------



## El DJ (Mar 16, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7206/6987244781_467b17675c_b.jpg


----------



## Geoff (Mar 16, 2012)

6 so far, we need a few more!


----------



## El DJ (Mar 16, 2012)

Just looked at mine again, and of course it looks terrible now. Any ideas on where I can upload it to get a slightly larger image at a higher quality?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 16, 2012)

Photobucket and flikr work well


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Mar 16, 2012)

salvage-this said:


> We have both been through a few.



Lol, me to, just one though.


----------



## El DJ (Mar 16, 2012)

WRXGuy1 said:


> Photobucket and flikr work well



Yeah it turns out it was because I downloaded it from my Google+ pictures and reuploaded to flickr. Uploaded the original to flickr and it looks much better now, and I guess as big as it'll get without stretching the page. But seeing this at full size is amazing. Don't mean to toot my own horn or anything, but I am quite proud of this piece


----------



## NVX_185 (Mar 17, 2012)

The Sydney Cricket Ground, it's one of only three stadiums in the world to have played 100+ test matches... And each test match lasts for ~5 days =P


----------



## Punk (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't usually do this but, BUMP


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't think we'll get anymore entries....


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Mar 21, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> I don't think we'll get anymore entries....



I tried but the upload won't work.... I makes me mad


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 21, 2012)

slipx44 said:


> I tried but the upload won't work.... I makes me mad



Don't upload it directly. Use tinypic or another hosting sites.


----------



## Punk (Mar 21, 2012)

slipx44 said:


> I tried but the upload won't work.... I makes me mad



Upload it on Photobucket then put the link here


----------



## Geoff (Mar 21, 2012)

I'll post the poll this afternoon, if anyone has any more entries get them in quick!


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Mar 21, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Don't upload it directly. Use tinypic or another hosting sites.


I don't have that.


Punk said:


> Upload it on Photobucket then put the link here



I don't have that either. I think the pc is screwed up.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 21, 2012)

slipx44 said:


> I don't have that.
> 
> 
> I don't have that either. I think the pc is screwed up.



I don't know what you think you need to do it. Just go to http://www.tinypic.com and upload the pic.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Mar 21, 2012)

how do I get it here?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 21, 2012)

slipx44 said:


> how do I get it here?



....Direct image link?

That's what the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 is for....


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Mar 21, 2012)

IT still didn't work. It did not let me change anything.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 21, 2012)

slipx44 said:


> IT still didn't work. It did not let me change anything.



Don't know what you're trying to "change". It's not hard to upload and post.

Once you upload the picture you're brought to this screen




Copy and paste the "IMG code for forums & message boards" into your message.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Mar 22, 2012)

Finally...... hope you like it. if not I got some others. Idk why quality is so bad, on the camera it is much better.


----------



## Justin (Mar 22, 2012)

So what sport is that?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 22, 2012)

slipx44 said:


> Finally...... hope you like it. if not I got some others. Idk why quality is so bad, on the camera it is much better.





jnskyliner34 said:


> So what sport is that?


That was my first question as well, and my second question is don't you have a better quality photo then that?  It's all pixelated.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just slap the poll up already.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Mar 22, 2012)

WRXGuy1 said:


> That was my first question as well, and my second question is don't you have a better quality photo then that?  It's all pixelated.



Dog training, some people call it a sport, and it isn't pixelated at all in my picture folder... sorry.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 22, 2012)

Poll up.

http://www.computerforum.com/209062-photo-tourney-poll-sports.html


----------

